# Downhill am Monte Mottarone in Stresa am Lgo Maggiore



## alexmaus (21. August 2005)

Hi,
ich war mit einem Kumpel zum biken am Lago Maggiore. Eigentlich wollten wir auch mal eine Tour fahren, aber es kam anders.....
Am ersten Tag wollten wir mit der Seilbahn von Stresa auf den Monte Mottarone fahren und dann oben auf dem Berg etwas austoben, so zum Einstimmen auf den Urlaub. Dann stieg aber noch ein Biker ein, ein Italiener aus der Gegend, der uns dann oben fragte, ob wir Downhill oder eine Tour fahren. Nach einem kurzen Blicketausch entschieden wir uns für den Downhill....gut, dass wir die Protektoren dabei hatten, leider nur die Ellbogen und Knieprotektoren und auch nur den normalen Tourenhelm.....Und so ging es dann die 1200 Höhenmeter innerhalb von 6km runter und dass nicht nur auf den Wanderwegen, sondern meistens irgendwo dazwischen, sozusagen haben wir die Wanderroute abgekürzt. Zm Teil geht es dort wirklich fast senkrecht runter....Da es mein erster Downhill war, blieb ein Sturz (bzw. 2) nicht aus. Ich selber war nachher total fertig. Ich hätte nie im Leben gedacht, dass Downhill sooooo anstrengend ist. Mein Kumpel hatte dann im sogenannten "Stonegarden"  (Zitat von unserem "Bikeguide": "It's really hard") einen Sturz. Am nächsten Tag gingen wir ins Krankenhaus, wegen Verdacht auf Handgelenkbruch, war aber nur gestaucht. Ich erholte mich von den Strapazen und wollte eigentlich nie wieder Downhillen.
Am nächsten Tag überredete mich mien Kumpel noch einmal den Mottarone zu "bezwingen". Ich ging wiederwillen mit....Während der ersten Abfahrt, bin ich dann, bis auf eine Ausnahme, allen steilen Sachen gefahren und fuhr mich dann in einen Rausch, der uns dazu veranlasste ein zweites Mal runter zu fahren.
Alles in Allem ein geiles Erlebnis, zumal uns am ersten Tag, der geilste Trail von einem gezeigt wurde, der den Berg sehr gut kennt (sein Speed war erschreckend....).
Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen.....

Cu


----------



## marco (21. August 2005)

den findest du wahrscheinlich hier: http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46798


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (3. November 2009)

Hab eben den Thread hier gefunden... nach dem ich einige Jahre immer im sehr frühen Frühjahr mein Saisoneinhacken am Mottarone gemacht hab.

Mich würde Folgendes interessieren (vielleicht war jemand von Euch die letzten Monate unten): Bezüglich Seilbahnpreise, bis 2008 war es immer so, dass man eine Tageskarte für 19 Euro oder so kaufen konnte. Fand ich top.
Dieses Jahr an Ostern gab es nur noch 5er-Karten für über 20 Euro, und die nur bis zur Mittelstation. Die 5 Abfahrten machen wir in wenigen Stunden. Wenn man ganz hoch will, bezahlt man 31 Euro für die 5er-Karte. Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns selbst geshuttlet.

Weiss jemand Genaueres über die momentane Situation? Ist ein Top-Revier, würde gern wieder hin... aber nicht für ca. 50 Euro am Tag.

Edit: falls jemand eine Revierbeschreibung braucht... mich persönlich anquatschen. 

@Marco: Der Link geht nicht mehr... (oder ist in unserer Firma geblockt... )

Edit 2: http://www.stresa-mottarone.it/summer_timetable_rates.htm Momentane Rates... ändert sich hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## slayer80 (6. November 2009)

Hab mal genau hin geschaut, es gibt WInter timetable und Summer timetable. Im Winter kostet die Tageskarte mit Bike 22 Euro, Halbtages 16. Einzelfahrten mit Bike gibt's nur im Sommer. Zum Glück ist Winter ;-)


----------



## Wittereus (25. August 2016)

Mal hier einspringen;
Wir gehen nächsten Sommer vielleicht anch camping Isolino an Lago Magiorre.

Ich nehm mein Propain Tyee CF mit und fahre gerne Downhill/freeride strecken. (for 2 Wochen noch leogang gefahren)
Ich mache gerne auch "Enduro" Touren wo man dan teilweise hoch Kurbelen muss.

Wen einer GPX/GPS daten hat oder Informationen oder auch nächten Sommer dahin fährt und zusammen Fahren möchte hör is dies gerne


----------



## moparisti (31. März 2017)

Hallo, gibts aktuelle Infos? Fährt die Gondel noch. der wieder? Kann man da über Ostern schon hin?


----------

